# كيف يعمل الطب النووي



## عبدالرحمن الطحان (1 يونيو 2007)

*السلام عليكم*





 التشخيص والعلاج بالطب النووي
تحدثنا في مقالات سابقة عن الاشعاع النووي وعن انتاج الطاقة الكهربية من المواد المشعة التي تطلق اشعة جاما وجسيمات الفا وجسميات بيتا خلال نشاطها الاشعاعي للتحول من مواد مشعة إلى مواد مستقرة، وكل نواة غير مستقرة تطلق هذه الاشعاعات التي نسميها بالاشعة النووية، ولعلنا نسمع عن خطورتها التي تصل إلى درجة الدمار الشامل اذا تم استخدامها في تصنيع القنابل النووية وهذه الاشعة خطرها قاتل للكائنات الحية لانها تحمل طاقة عالية جداً، ومن خلال قراءتك للموضوع السابق حول انتاج الطاقة الكهربية بواسطة المفاعلات النووية لابد وان لاحظت الكم الهائل من الحرارة التي تتولد من قطعة صغيرة من اليورانيوم-235 التي استخدمت في تحويل الماء إلى بخار لتحريك التوربينات.


*وبرغم من كل هذا فإن الاشعاعات النووية تلعب دوراً كبيرا في الطب، وتستخدم في التشخيص وفي العلاج ايضا، وتوجد في المستشفيات قسم خاص بالطب النووي يستخدم لعلاج الامراض السرطانية وكثيرا ما يطلب الطبيب من المريض اجراء تصوير PET لتشخيص الحالة المرضية للمريض، هذا القسم بالكامل يعتمد على المواد المشعة والتي تسمي بالطب النووي nuclear medicine ويستخدم فيه المواد المشعة لتصوير الاعضاء الداخلية لجسم الانسان وانواع اخرى تستخدم للعلاج*
*





*


*جهاز PET في احد المستشفيات*​ 
*وفي هذه المقالة من كيف تعمل الاشياء سوف نقوم بشرح فكرة عمل اجهزة الطب النووي وسوف نعرف كيف تستخدم المواد المشعة لرؤية الاعضاء الداخلية في جسم الانسان في حين تعجز الاجهزة الاخرى عن القيام بهذا الدور ومن جانب آخر سوف نتحدث عن اساليب العلاج بواسطة المواد المشعة وفكرة عملها

**اريخ الطب النووي* 

 

 *السيكلترون المستخدم في تعجيل الجسيمات المشحونة لاستخدامها في تشعيع العناصر المستخدمة في الطب النووي *​ 


 

 *العالمان ارنيست "الذي يعمل على الجهاز" وجون "الذي على يساره" في مختبر ابحاثهما*​ *سجل اكبر نجاح للعلاج بواسطة النظائر المشعة في العام 1939 عندما استخدم الفوسفور-32 لعلاج مرض البوليثيما الذي يسبب خلل في الدم بزيادة كبيرة في كريات الدم الحمراء. وتوالت النجاحات بعد ذلك ففي العام 1946 استخدم الأيودين-131 لمنع انواع معينة من السرطان من النمو كما تم استخدام هذا العنصر في التصوير للاجزاء الداخلية لجسم الانسان ليدخل بعده الطب مرحلة جديدة هي مرحلة الطب النووي.* 
*وللعلم حصل العالم ارنيست على جائزة نوبل لاكتشافه السيكلترون في العام 1939 والتي استخدمت في تعجيل البروتونات للحصول على نظائر مشعة صناعية، كما حصل العالم جون على جائرة فيرمي في العام 1983 على اعماله البارعة التي أهلته ليكون قائد الطب النووي.* 




*John Lawrence*​ *التصوير في الطب النووي* 


 *ملاحظة:* يرجى الاعتماد على المصطلحات باللغة الانجليزية والترجمة هي اجتهاد شخصي. 
تستخدم تلك التقنيات الاربعة خصائص مختلفة للعناصر المشعة للحصول على الصور وللعلم فإنه تعتبر الطريقة الامثل للحصول عى صور للاورام السرطانية tumors وللمناطق الضعيفة في الأوردة الدموية aneurysms واكتشاف العجز في تدفق الدم في اعشية جسم الانسان thyroid  وكذلك الخلل الذي قد يصيب الرئتين pulmonary function deficiencies. 
وبناء على الحالة المرضية فإن الطبيب قد يوجه المريض للحصول على فحص يعتمد على اي من التقنيات الاربعة السابقة واحياناً يتطلب التشخيص استخدام اكثر من تقنية. وسوف نشرح فكرة عمل كل تقنية من هذه التفنيات 
*اشعاع البوزيترون الطبقي Positron emission tomography (PET) * 


 


 *يوضح الشكل مراحل اتحاد البوزيترون مع الالكترون لاطلاق فوتونيين جاما*​ (1) يوجد في جسم الانسان العنصر المشع الذي حقن به ويوجد الكترون من ذرات جسم الانسان بالقرب من نواة العنصر المشع. 
(2) تطلق نواة العنصر المشع البوزيترون 
(3) يتحد البوزيترون مع الالكترون 
(4) يتلاشى الالكترون والبوزيترون وتتحول كتلتهما إلى طاقة يحملها فوتونين بطاقة اشعة جاما 

*كيف تتكون الصورة من فوتونات اشعة جاما؟* 


 


 
*مخطط يوضح فكرة عمل كاميرا جاما المستخدمة في التصوير بتقنية PET*​ 
*توفر صور الـ PET معلومات في غاية الأهمية عن تدفق الدم في الاوعية الدموية بالاضافة إلى معلومات عن العديد من الوظائف البيوكيميائية التي تحدث في الجسم. ويمكن تحديد المنطقة المراد تصويرها او العملية البيوكيميائية بدقة من خلال اختيار المادة المشعة التي تحقن للمريض. فعلى سبيل المثال يمكن بواسطة الـ PET الحصول على صور لعملية احتراق الجيليكوز في الدماغ أو اي تغيرات سريعة تحدث خلال الانشطة المختلفة التي تقوم بها اعضاء الجسم.* 

*توضح الصورة الجانبية صورة للأعضاء الداخلية لجسم الانسان وتعرض الصورة على شاشة كمبيوتر الجهاز في الابعاد الثلاثة* 




​ وعلى كل حال اماكن تواجد هذه الاجهزة التي تعمل بتقنية الـ PET محدودة ونطاق انتشارها قليل في الكثير من الدول لانه يتطلب بناء مراكز خاصة لها بالقرب من المعجلات النووية لتوفير المواد المشعة التي لها عمر نصف صغير. 

*الاشعاع الفوتوني المقطعي Single photon emission computed tomography (SPECT) * 

*



*​ 
تشبه تقنية الاشعاع الفوتوني المقطعي SPECT  تقنية اشعاع البوزيترون الطبيقي PET ولكن تستخدم في عملية التصوير عناصر مشعة مختلفة مثل الزينون-1333 والتكنيتيوم-99 والايودين-123 والتي لها اعمار نصف اطول من تلك المستخدمة في التقنية السابقة الذكر. كما انها تطلق شعاع جاما واحد بدلاً من شعاعين كما في PET. توفر تقنية SPECT معلومات حول تدفق الدم من خلال الصور المأخوذة بهذه التقنية وفي الغالب تكون اقل معلومات ولكن تكلفتها اقل بكثير من تلك المأخوذة بواسطة PET. واماكن تواجد الاجهزة التي تعمل بتلك التقنية متوفرة اكثر لانه لا يتطلب وجودها بالقرب من المعجلات النووية. 
*تصوير جهاز الدورة الدمويةCardiovascular imaging * 
تستخدم تقنية تصوير الدورة الدموية للحصول على منحنيات عن تدفق الدم بين القلب والشرايين والاوردة في داخل جسم الانسان. وفي هذه التقنية يقوم الطبيب المختص بحقن المريض بمركب الثاليوم المشع بينما يمارس المريض الجري على جهاز رياضي ويتم تصوير باستخدام اشعة جاما الصادرة عن انحلال عنصر الثاليوم بواسطة كاميرا جاما. وبعد ذلك يأخذ المريض فترة راحة لدراسة معدل النبض بدون اي مجهود على القلب. ومن الصور التي تم الحصول عليها قبل التمرين وبعده يمكن معرفة التغير في تدفق الدم في الحالتين، وبهذا الفحص يستطيع الطبيب معرفة العوائق التي قد تكون موجودة في الشرايين والاوعية او حتى في عضلة القلب نفسه. 
*اجهزة مسح العظام Bone scanning * 
في بعض الفحوصات يتم حقن المريض بمادة خاصة تعرف باسم technetium-pp methyldiphosphate والتي يتم تحتوي على الفوسفات التي تتجه إلى العظام في جسم الانسان خصوصاً تلك المناطق التي يكون فيها نشاط غير طبيعي. والصور الناتجة تعطي بقع مضيئة لاماكن التي تكثر فيها تلك المناطق وتعطي بقع داكنة للمناطق التي تحتوي على نشاط عادي. وبهذا يمكن مسح شامل للهيكل العظمي في الجسم واذا ما كان هناك اي اثر لورم سرطاني لا سمح الله. 

*العلاج في الطب النووي* 
في الفحوصات التي تستخدم العناصر المشعة في الطب النووي لا تعتبر ضارة لجسم الانسان لان عمر بقائها في الجسم قصير يصل لبعض الدقائق وفي بعض الاحيان ساعات محدودة وتعتبر خطورة التصوير بهذه الوسائل السابقة الذكر اقل خطورة من الاجهزة التي تستخدم اشعة اكس مثل جهاز التصوير المقطعي CT ويتخلص جسم الانسان من هذه المواد عن طريق البول. 


 *وفي النهاية لا شك ان التطور العلمي مستمر فجهود العلماء في مختلف التخصصات مكنتهم من التوصل إلى وجود هذه الاجهزة التي سخرت من أجل خدمة الانسان، فالتقنيات التي شرحت في هذا المقال ساهمت ولا شك في اكتشاف الاصابة بالامراض المستعصية قبل انتشارها في جسم الانسان وبدونها لما كان بالامكان اكتشاف تلك الخلايا السرطانية الا بعد فوات الاوان لا قدر الله.* 
*لمزيد من المعلومات عن الطب النووي والاجهزة والتقنيات المستخدمة يرجى الاطلاع على المواقع المختارة التالية:* 
Radiology​ http://www.radiologyinfo.org/en/info.cfm?pg=gennuclear&bhcp=1​ Nuclear medicine​ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nuclear_medicine​ The History of Nuclear Medicine​ http://www.chm.bris.ac.uk/webprojects2002/wrigglesworth/background.htm​ The Gamma Camera​ http://www.physics.ubc.ca/~mirg/home/tutorial/hardware.html​ Positron emission tomography​ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Positron_emission_tomography​ 







*هذا الموضوع منقول*
*http://hazemsakeek.com/
*​


----------



## tigersking007 (3 يونيو 2007)

مشكور اخ عبد الرحمن بارك الله فيك


----------



## الصادق (5 يونيو 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## جوهرة المحيط (8 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا .........


----------



## eng_mohand (16 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (17 يونيو 2007)

عاشت يداك .... مادة علمية رائعة ... وامانة متميزة في ذكر المصدر .... بارك الله فيك و جزاك كل الخير .....


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (17 يوليو 2007)

مشكور اخي الكريم وكنت سأكتب في نفس الموضوع لكن الاسبقية لك ولا بد من تفعيله حتى تعم الفائدة ونرجو من الجميع المشاركة.

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أميرة العين (17 يوليو 2007)

مشكور يا خوي على الموضوع الرائع

تعرف ان هاي السوالف ما كنت افهمها 

لاني كنت ادرسها بالانجليزي

بس من موضوعك ......... فهمتها عدل 

تسلم يا خوي على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (17 يوليو 2007)

تقنية مهمة جداً في مجال الطب .... خصوصاً مع تطبيقاتها المتعددة وقفزات التطور الهائلة التي تشهدها .... أتفق مع رأي الزميل العزيز الكسواني ، حيث من الممكن تسليط الضوء أكثر على هذا الموضوع وتفعيله من قبل الزملاء الأعزاء و مشاركاتهم ... لذلك أقدم في الرابط التالي مساهمة بسيطة حول تقنية الرنين المغناطيسي Manetic Resonance ... أحدى التطبيقات المهمة للطب النووي : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=57449 

بانتظار المزيد من المشاركات المتميزة حول الموضوع إن شاء الله .... وبالتوفيق للجميع

م. حـــســــــــــــــــــــــنـيـن العــــــــراقــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (19 يوليو 2007)

حسنين علي موسى قال:


> تقنية مهمة جداً في مجال الطب .... خصوصاً مع تطبيقاتها المتعددة وقفزات التطور الهائلة التي تشهدها .... أتفق مع رأي الزميل العزيز الكسواني ، حيث من الممكن تسليط الضوء أكثر على هذا الموضوع وتفعيله من قبل الزملاء الأعزاء و مشاركاتهم ... لذلك أقدم في الرابط التالي مساهمة بسيطة حول تقنية الرنين المغناطيسي Manetic Resonance ... أحدى التطبيقات المهمة للطب النووي : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=57449
> 
> بانتظار المزيد من المشاركات المتميزة حول الموضوع إن شاء الله .... وبالتوفيق للجميع
> 
> م. حـــســــــــــــــــــــــنـيـن العــــــــراقــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي


 

مشكور اخي العزيز على تفاعلك وسأقوم حاليا من بعد اذنك بأضافة رايط في موضوعك المتعلق بMRI

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (4 فبراير 2008)

الف شكر على هذه المعلومات


----------



## زهرة القمر (6 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
موضوع رائع ومفيد جدا
متكامل الشرح والوصف
بارك الله فيك 
هذه التقنية رائعة جدا ومتطورة 
ممكن استفسار لدي سيديات متكاملة الشرح عن جهاز ال mri
لكن لااعرف كيف يمكن ان اطرحها بهذا المنتدى الرائع فاتمنى لو بالامكان مساعدتي في كيفية طرح هذا الموضوع
لتعم الفائدة للجميع
لكم مني كامل الاحترام والتقدير


----------

